# Men’s low T clinic vs regular doctor



## Texan69 (Jan 1, 2019)

Was curuois on getting some input on whether  members on UG think men’s low T clinic would be a better option for TRT than say a urologist or general practitioner? if so why

i tried to get a script from my GP after some stupid long cycles my levels only got back into the 300’s and I felt horrible, I was 22. He said no because I was in range even though I had all the symptoms of low t. I am not a doctor or expert but personally I do not think test levels in the low 300’s are acceptable for a fit 22 year old male . so I do self TRT now but have began seeing a urologist to go down that route he said he has no issue treating whether giving me a script and keeping me at 800 (I wanna be a 1000 but he said 800) or he said I can take what I want but he wouldn’t prescribe me any test if I did that (understandable) but see me and go over blood work with me and help me access my health while on my own. I explained to him I planned to blast and cruise and he said he was still willing to monitor my blood work, have not yet asked about scripts for an AI’s, prami, caber etc did not want to push it but will ask after a few visits 


Ive heard that men’s low T clinics are out of pocket only, no insurance but are still not bad on pricing. I’ve also heard the low t clinics are easier to get a script at as they are more willing to treat you even if in range on blood work 

it seems many doctors will not prescribe test if you are in range but the range is so big and just can’t understand how a male in his 20’s with test levels around 200-300 is acceptable for some doctors 


Just trying to see what the general consensus is for which is a better option for TRT
thanks and happy near year!


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jan 1, 2019)

Many doctors, namely general practitioners, follow the old school method of only treating total testosterone and nothing else.  My GP always complains that my testosterone levels are higher than what he would prescribe. I argued that I need the higher total testosterone just to have a decent free testosterone due to my SHBG running high.  He looked at me like he didn't understand what I was talking about.  I tried explaining that free testosterone is what gives me the energy, and again, he didn't know what I was talking about.  Don't even get me started on the estradiol levels because he doesn't even run the sensitive test for his patients.  

I think the real reason why most doctors don't like getting into prescribing testosterone is due to the fact that it is a scheduled drug and insurance doesn't pay enough to make it worth their while.  For example, assume you are just below or above the bottom line for testosterone based on your lab work.  Insurance will generally refuse to cover it because you are "close enough" to the range or in range.  I can say with certainty that a total testosterone level of 280 truly sucks.  I'm starting to believe the conspiracy theory of big industry wanting us to be a bunch of low testosterone, beta male, cucks versus feeling great and being confident alphas.  I'm going to giggle my azz off if the cause of lower testosterone is caused by GMO foods...

EDIT:  I don't know how the HRT clinics get away with it but my first dose after being low-t for God knows how long was 250 mg of Sustanon and 100 mg of propionate.  That was a total shock to my low-t system and felt like I had a supercharger installed on my brain.  That was one weird weekend!  After that it was 250 mg of sustanon for several months administered once per week in office.  My thread on it is in this sub forum.


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 1, 2019)

Clinics are all over the place as to what you can expect. Some require in person visits; some don’t. Some require you to come in for your injections; others allow you to do it yourself.   Some really care about your well being, others just want to sell you as much as possible.

All of them, however, will be a hell of a lot more expensive than going through a normal doc who takes insurance.   

It comes down to whether you want to do the leg work and find a reputable dr or if you’d rather spend the $ and skip the trouble.


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 1, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> Clinics are all over the place as to what you can expect. Some require in person visits; some don’t. Some require you to come in for your injections; others allow you to do it yourself.   Some really care about your well being, others just want to sell you as much as possible.
> 
> All of them, however, will be a hell of a lot more expensive than going through a normal doc who takes insurance.
> 
> It comes down to whether you want to do the leg work and find a reputable dr or if you’d rather spend the $ and skip the trouble.



Do you think there are any clinics that will prescribe enough test to be above the normal range


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 1, 2019)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> Many doctors, namely general practitioners, follow the old school method of only treating total testosterone and nothing else.  My GP always complains that my testosterone levels are higher than what he would prescribe. I argued that I need the higher total testosterone just to have a decent free testosterone due to my SHBG running high.  He looked at me like he didn't understand what I was talking about.  I tried explaining that free testosterone is what gives me the energy, and again, he didn't know what I was talking about.  Don't even get me started on the estradiol levels because he doesn't even run the sensitive test for his patients.
> 
> I think the real reason why most doctors don't like getting into prescribing testosterone is due to the fact that it is a scheduled drug and insurance doesn't pay enough to make it worth their while.  For example, assume you are just below or above the bottom line for testosterone based on your lab work.  Insurance will generally refuse to cover it because you are "close enough" to the range or in range.  I can say with certainty that a total testosterone level of 280 truly sucks.  I'm starting to believe the conspiracy theory of big industry wanting us to be a bunch of low testosterone, beta male, cucks versus feeling great and being confident alphas.  I'm going to giggle my azz off if the cause of lower testosterone is caused by GMO foods...
> 
> EDIT:  I don't know how the HRT clinics get away with it but my first dose after being low-t for God knows how long was 250 mg of Sustanon and 100 mg of propionate.  That was a total shock to my low-t system and felt like I had a supercharger installed on my brain.  That was one weird weekend!  After that it was 250 mg of sustanon for several months administered once per week in office.  My thread on it is in this sub forum.



Aweosme thank you for your input, so your still on TRT doctor prescribed or on your ugl stuff?


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 1, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> Do you think there are any clinics that will prescribe enough test to be above the normal range



Yes. They are the ones who don’t give a sh$t about your health 

10 char


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 1, 2019)

Speaking of doctors my urologist told me if I take nandrolone then I will have to get a different type of blood test ordered at the lab for my test levels as nandrolone can throw it off so if I do bloods on my own and start deca will have to specify with the lab to test the blood a different way to get accurate reading of total and free test, anybody else hear of this?


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 1, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> Yes.
> 
> 10 char


i shall begin my clinic shopping and researching. So if the low t clinics are out of pocket only what about for the prescription of test can you use your insurance at the pharmacy or do they fill them at an in house pharmacy on location?


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 1, 2019)

My personal opinion after dealing with both:**** them both. The clinic is fine, they’ll treat you more for the symptoms and not the number, but you’re gonna pay for it. The doctor sucks all the dick. If your total t is anywhere in the massive spectrum of what the insurance company decides is “good”, you’re not getting treated. So if you’re 22 and have a total t number of 300, you must be fine. Never mind the fact that you have the “good” levels of an 80 year old. Or your free test is non existent. Doctors only do what the insurance company lets them. Well I personally don’t see how that’s remotely right. 

If you have access to legit test, through other avenues, I would self treat. Especially if you have the ability to get your own blood work.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jan 1, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> Aweosme thank you for your input, so your still on TRT doctor prescribed or on your ugl stuff?



I am on TRT through Defy now because the HRT clinic kept stringing me along.  At first the doctor said he would prescribe after 6 months.  Six months went by, then he said he liked to wait a year.  I saw where that was going, then he crashed my estradiol, so I bounced.  

I tried to get my GP to prescribe it, but he is a total moron and has no business prescribing testosterone to ANYONE because he is going on the late 90s protocol for testosterone replacement.  For example, he likes ALL of his patients to be no higher than a total testosterone level of 600.  When I argued that a 600 total testosterone would put my free testosterone level below normal due to my SHBG being 55, he didn't know what I was talking about.  I'm still searching for a local doctor that prescribes and takes my insurance, but I am not holding out too much hope.


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 1, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> i shall begin my clinic shopping and researching. So if the low t clinics are out of pocket only what about for the prescription of test can you use your insurance at the pharmacy or do they fill them at an in house pharmacy on location?




The clinics I've used worked directly with a compounding pharmacy so that they could set the price and get a % of the revenue.


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 1, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> Speaking of doctors my urologist told me if I take nandrolone then I will have to get a different type of blood test ordered at the lab for my test levels as nandrolone can throw it off so if I do bloods on my own and start deca will have to specify with the lab to test the blood a different way to get accurate reading of total and free test, anybody else hear of this?



Read the part labeled Adult Male:

https://www.labcorp.com/test-menu/24856/estradiol#


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 1, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> Read the part labeled Adult Male:
> 
> https://www.labcorp.com/test-menu/24856/estradiol#



Thank you!!! Man you are on point!


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 1, 2019)

Love and blessed with my GP!!!

Wish everyone had one!


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 1, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> Thank you!!! Man you are on point!



Glad to help out.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 2, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> Do you think there are any clinics that will prescribe enough test to be above the normal range



Not if they're worth a sh*t.  TRT is just that, replacement.  If you're looking for a doc to support cycling that's a different ball game.  You may find one that's ok with it and will write for labs and help you monitor things, but any doc writing scripts for supraphysiologic doses of AAS is an idiot and risks losing a license.

General practitioners/family practice docs don't specialize in trt.  Think jack of all trades master of none.  Like a handyman.  He can do a little electrical, plumbing, carpentry.  Continuing the analogy, you want an electrician for an electrical problem.  Endocrinologists and docs specializing in anti aging medicine and to a lesser degree urologists are those specialists for trt.  Now, if your family doc is well versed un hormone replacement it's because he/she has taken time on their own to become educated in that area.


----------



## Viduus (Jan 2, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> Do you think there are any clinics that will prescribe enough test to be above the normal range



Some will put you on the high end of normal. Mine even said “just don’t inject it all” instead of dialing back the dosage. Granted, they monitor bloodwork very tightly and I’ve learned to really appreciate the level of care they put into things.

Going above this range will lead to hemitocrite, blood pressure and cholesterol issues. Any clinic worth going to won’t push you into ranges that’ll put those markers at risk.

Also in my opinion the difference between 1200 and 1500 isn’t worth the hassle.


----------



## burtle1987 (Feb 3, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> Read the part labeled Adult Male:




Thanks for that link! 

great info


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 6, 2019)

So my GP was ok starting TRT my level was 286 at age 31 and in horrible physical condition zero gym time in years.. but she did not want me to get past 450-500.. I started talking to some other doctors and medics I know and was referred to a doc that is GP but he came from hormone therapy specialist.. 
hes perfectly fine pushing me up into 800-950.. we do blood work every 3 months to watch it.. 
I am still new at it and I haven’t past 475 yet but I’m working on it. 

The point i was making is  there are some GP’s that will allow it or even encourage  it.  Just ask around and be honest with them..


----------



## Jin (Feb 6, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> So my GP was ok starting TRT my level was 286 at age 31 and in horrible physical condition zero gym time in years.. but she did not want me to get past 450-500.. I started talking to some other doctors and medics I know and was referred to a doc that is GP but he came from hormone therapy specialist..
> hes perfectly fine pushing me up into 800-950.. we do blood work every 3 months to watch it..
> I am still new at it and I haven’t past 475 yet but I’m working on it.
> 
> The point i was making is  there are some GP’s that will allow it or even encourage  it.  Just ask around and be honest with them..



200mg/wk doesn’t get you past 475?

start your own comprehensive TRT thread so we can consolidate all the info you require there.


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 6, 2019)

Jin said:


> 200mg/wk doesn’t get you past 475?
> 
> start your own comprehensive TRT thread so we can consolidate all the info you require there.



Will do, 
my lab work is all at the office, I’ll post my starting and current shortly.. however I assume it would take more than a month or 2 to really push me up there.. but that’s why I’m here I don’t know. 
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## The Tater (Feb 19, 2019)

Tomorrow will be my fifth week on 150mg Test Cyp weekly. Blood test this week to see where I am at. My starting total T was 128 so I'm anxious to see where it is today. I'll post up the results here for anyone interested. I know everyone reacts differently to dosages and your lifestyle/diet has an impact as well. I currently workout or do cardio 6 days a week and I push myself to the limits.


----------



## CJ (Feb 19, 2019)

My old GP ran my bloods, low Test levels, but still in range. Low Free Test levels, out of range. Doc said that I was fine, even though I felt like junk.

Went to a T clinic, and they were just about the money. A cookie cutter approach, 200mg Cyp, Arimidex, and HCG for everyone, same dosage for all. I didn't even need the Adex, but was required to buy it. I have a lifetime's supply saved. A 10 week supply of all was about $500. And don't forget the constant sales pitches for other stuff, like cialis, injectable B vitamins, various peptides, etc. Got to be very annoying.

After a couple of years, I quit and just get my own, for about 1/10th the cost.


----------



## The Tater (Feb 19, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> My old GP ran my bloods, low Test levels, but still in range. Low Free Test levels, out of range. Doc said that I was fine, even though I felt like junk.
> 
> Went to a T clinic, and they were just about the money. A cookie cutter approach, 200mg Cyp, Arimidex, and HCG for everyone, same dosage for all. I didn't even need the Adex, but was required to buy it. I have a lifetime's supply saved. A 10 week supply of all was about $500. And don't forget the constant sales pitches for other stuff, like cialis, injectable B vitamins, various peptides, etc. Got to be very annoying.
> 
> After a couple of years, I quit and just get my own, for about 1/10th the cost.



I hear this same complaint a lot. I will say that the clinic I go to is pretty discreet and they aren't trying to push B12 injections or something like that. I was given astrazole (sp?) but told I probably won't need it. They told me to take a .25mg dose if needed and broke the pills into 1/4ths. I am on 500iu's of HCG. I'm not sure if that is what everyone else is taking but I don't hang around and talk to anyone other than the doc there.

My plan is to get my endocrinologist on board with it so my insurance can pay for it. The cost is minimal to me personally but I would rather have the convenience of injecting myself at home rather than a weekly trip to a clinic to get that done. I want to get it legally so I can travel as needed for my job and not have to worry about it.

The one thing I will say that I don't like about the whole ordeal is the negative stigma attached to taking TRT. As a middle aged dude, I am annoyed that a girl self-identifying as a boy can go to her doctor and get a script but I have to prove that my testes aren't functioning properly in order to get mine prescribed in the same manner? ****ing ludicrous but I digress. I know a lady whose 15 year old daughter is on TRT because she wants to be a boy. 

Imma stop now...and chill....


----------



## CJ (Feb 19, 2019)

Well that took an unexpected turn!  Ha ha ha!!!

Having the RX from the clinic WAS nice, not having to go the illegal route, and knowing that it was definitely legit stuff. 

My clinic also let me inject at home, they really had no interest in seeing me, except for the yearly required blood test.


----------



## The Tater (Feb 19, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Well that took an unexpected turn!  Ha ha ha!!!
> 
> Having the RX from the clinic WAS nice, not having to go the illegal route, and knowing that it was definitely legit stuff.
> 
> My clinic also let me inject at home, they really had no interest in seeing me, except for the yearly required blood test.



I may ask about doing my own injections at home and see how they respond. Since I just started, this will be the first test of the results so that may be part of the reason I go there weekly.

I appreciate your response CJ.


----------



## The Tater (Feb 28, 2019)

Got my 5 week bloods back and my total test went from 128 to 662 so that's good. Estradiol is at 68 though so I will be taking 0.25MG of Arimidex twice weekly and then we will check again and see if it gets back down to normal range. We are keeping the Test Cyp dosage at 150/wk for now. Overall I feel pretty good. More mentally clarity is what I have noticed so far.


----------



## CJ (Feb 28, 2019)

You getting your shot once per week, or twice? When was your blood drawn in relation to your last shot? Just curious.


----------



## The Tater (Feb 28, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> You getting your shot once per week, or twice? When was your blood drawn in relation to your last shot? Just curious.



Hi CJ. I get injected once a week and my blood was drawn 6 days from my last injection. I don't know how all of this extrapolates to another person's body but I'm 5'-10 and most recently weighed in at 226lbs this morning.


----------



## CJ (Feb 28, 2019)

I was just thinking that maybe injecting twice per week, which will smooth out your testosterone high and low points, might help out with your high estrogen. Just thinking of ways to possibly avoid the Adex.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 1, 2019)

So Tater, six days out youre well into "the trough".  Youre probably peaking over 900.  Every place is different but I think it'd be worth inquiring about aromasin over arimidex.  Because of it's effect on lipid profiles, it's not something Id want to take for life.


----------



## bogie418 (Mar 2, 2019)

Im interested in this one too.
The Doctor route seems like a crap shoot.  The last Dr wanted to test for sleep apnea when my level was 190 (6.6)
New Dr (as of today) sending me back for more tests, but who know what happens after that.  
The hormone clinic wants $350 for the first 1/2 hr visit.  
Theres got to be a better way


----------



## Jin (Mar 2, 2019)

bogie418 said:


> Im interested in this one too.
> The Doctor route seems like a crap shoot.  The last Dr wanted to test for sleep apnea when my level was 190 (6.6)
> New Dr (as of today) sending me back for more tests, but who know what happens after that.
> The hormone clinic wants $350 for the first 1/2 hr visit.
> Theres got to be a better way



You have a partner in bed with you?
Do you snore? Gasp for air? Are you overweight?

sleep apnea can cause lower t. Many guys are both hypogonal and have sleep apnea.


----------



## bogie418 (Mar 2, 2019)

Good point.  I guess it makes sense if its related to sleep.  Seems like just aboot everything causes low t.  booze, sleep, stress, life

But as I told the doc, wife says no snoring or gasping, (I have a buddy that has sleep apnea that said it changed his life, so I asked the wife if I was gasping a while back)  But dr still insisted. So Im off to another Doctor.

The GPs seem reluctant to put anyone on trt. 

But they deal out anti depressants, bp meds, cholesterol meds, and such like candy.


----------

